# THE MAN OF STEEL



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

nope 
pinacle will beat it again
it has points all over but pinacle is just a better lookin bike 
pinacle has uperhand point wise n design wise 
my 2 cents :biggrin:


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

If Gene qualifies i'll put my money on him.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Looks like he hasnt done anything new to the bike so Im going to say no.


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

HE WILL WIN!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

no.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jun 29 2007, 06:16 PM~8205074
> *If Gene qualifies i'll put my money on him.
> *


of rollerz only?
with wat bike 
he dont have boty material :no:


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

its gonna be close between him and pinacle but i heard REC has something up his sleeve too


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

I HEARD MAN OF STEEL IS BUSTIN OUT NEW TO!


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 29 2007, 06:28 PM~8205124
> *of rollerz only?
> with wat bike
> he dont have boty material :no:
> *


go to the rollerz only topic and see what i'm talking about.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Well we got two people that are bias. Anyone else?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

all this for a plastic trophy. no love for the sport no more.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 29 2007, 06:33 PM~8205154
> *all this for a plastic trophy. no love for the sport no more.
> *


yeah but im not about to see another prophecy looking bike like the one raguness is talking about take BOTY


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jun 29 2007, 06:34 PM~8205164
> *yeah but im not about to see another prophecy looking bike like the one raguness is talking about take BOTY
> *


Then close your eyes. :biggrin:


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jun 29 2007, 06:36 PM~8205178
> *Then close your eyes. :biggrin:
> *


believe me i did i posted it on a art site and had to take the pic down from people laughing at it


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jun 29 2007, 05:34 PM~8205164
> *yeah but im not about to see another prophecy looking bike like the one raguness is talking about take BOTY
> *


i agree.


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

So let's all go to Vegas. Who's with me?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 30 2007, 04:33 AM~8205154
> *all this for a plastic trophy. no love for the sport no more.
> *


It ain't about a trophy or money its about love and respect the title brings. Once you get that title your bike and your name goes down as a piece of lowriding history and they can never take that away from you


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jun 29 2007, 06:31 PM~8205144
> *go to the rollerz only topic and see what i'm talking about.
> *


i rather not 
fuck it pinacle takin it this year 2


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 29 2007, 06:42 PM~8205229
> *It ain't about a trophy or money its about love and respect the title brings.  Once you get that title your bike and your name goes down as a piece of lowriding history and they can never take that away from you
> *


TonyO you said it perfectly brother. Now let's go to Vegas.!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

NEW PAGE


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

gene makes some werid lookin ass bikes 
the last one looked like a robot from the fuken powerrangers that 2 wheelr overcrouteed n shit man its was just :barf:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

pics?


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 29 2007, 06:54 PM~8205276
> *gene makes some werid lookin ass bikes
> the last one looked like a robot from the fuken powerrangers that 2 wheelr  overcrouteed n shit man its was just :barf:
> *


yup


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

i did not save pics of that monstrous shit 
let me find some tho


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Damn does it fly.LOL


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 29 2007, 07:07 PM~8205343
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how can they build a nice bomb and claim ownership of the biggest POS on 2 wheels


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

where was that show at?


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

*THEY SHOULD USE THIS BIKE FOR THE LORD OF THE RING MOVIE*


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jun 29 2007, 07:17 PM~8205402
> *where was that show at?
> *


last years vegas show


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Jun 29 2007, 09:22 PM~8205426
> *THEY SHOULD USE THIS BIKE FOR THE LORD OF THE RING MOVIE
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

well, I just have to say something. all the lowriders know a good one when they see one, and know a bad one when they see one. some bikes (and cars) are amazing and beautiful, and some are just thrown together with so much shit that it looks like a bag of cans in a tornado. its not about how much money you have in your ride, its all about the character it posseses. sometimes less is more, and sometimes more is just plain too much.


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

I always pull for that bike...one of my favs...


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

wasnt prophecy sopost to come back this year


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jun 29 2007, 10:47 PM~8206540
> *wasnt prophecy sopost to come back this year
> *


probably just another rumor. :uh:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ronin+Jun 29 2007, 06:28 PM~8205129-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do have a new project but this year its not about 1st place ..so i wont show my new project I'll just support my club you cant all ways be on top i rather have a bike thats up there with the Big Boys even if i dont win iam happy  Eric cant wait to see your bike


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

you going to odessa yes no? if so take ur master pice i would love to see it upclose


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

What a bunch of haters. Do you see Hermanos of Peace (MOS), BigTex (Wolverine), and Toyshop(Pinnacle) up in here hating on it? No because they respect the other major players in the game. 

Like I said before all the people that talk shit are the ones that don't have shit. Ronin, Eric, etc. You guys may be mild or full custom builders so WTF you gotta hate on the radicals? :uh:


----------



## Allude (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 29 2007, 07:07 PM~8205343
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That is one stupid and ugly ass bike... :twak: :guns: :loco: :barf:


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 30 2007, 01:28 PM~8209167
> *What a bunch of haters.  Do you see Hermanos of Peace (MOS), BigTex (Wolverine), and Toyshop(Pinnacle)  up in here hating on it?  No because they respect the other major players in the game.
> 
> Like I said before all the people that talk shit are the ones that don't have shit.  Ronin, Eric, etc.  You guys may be mild or full custom builders so WTF you gotta hate on the radicals?  :uh:
> *


you know its ugly as to how prophecy took Boty is beyond me but i lost fait in LRM judging they should let bike builders do judging at shows then shit might change its like taking rolling malo to the autorama and winning the riddler and nailing 10 points on fit and finish


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

that's why it doesn't had any trophees I guess...


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jun 30 2007, 01:37 PM~8209209
> *that's why it doesn't had any trophees I guess...
> *


 its not even a new bike all they did was take off the trike axle and added training wheels and called it a new bike


----------



## Allude (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 30 2007, 01:28 PM~8209167
> *What a bunch of haters.  Do you see Hermanos of Peace (MOS), BigTex (Wolverine), and Toyshop(Pinnacle)  up in here hating on it?  No because they respect the other major players in the game.
> 
> Like I said before all the people that talk shit are the ones that don't have shit.  Ronin, Eric, etc.  You guys may be mild or full custom builders so WTF you gotta hate on the radicals?  :uh:
> *



LOL haters.....????????

WTF????

It aint Hating, It calling it OUT, telling the truth the way I SEE IT...

Its fuckin ugly, you dont like it. deal with my OPINION.... dont be a crybaby and call people haters.

Also, lot of us aint MAJOR PLAYERS with some 50k bike.....

We are the general PUBLIC and WE JUDGE WHAT WE SEE.


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

agreed that bike is a ugly piece of shit :thumbsdown:


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Jun 30 2007, 04:45 PM~8209246
> *agreed that bike is a ugly piece of shit  :thumbsdown:
> *


X2


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 29 2007, 07:07 PM~8205343
> *
> 
> 
> ...


im sorry but thats the uglyst thing that ever took trike of the year thay should have the uglyst bike award and he would win its sad to see what you have to put your bike to win :nosad:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 29 2007, 07:07 PM~8205343
> *
> 
> 
> ...


im sorry but thats the uglyst thing that ever took trike of the year thay should have the uglyst bike award and he would win its sad to see what you have to put your bike to win :nosad: my bad I posted it twice


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jun 30 2007, 01:52 PM~8209268
> *im sorry but thats the uglyst thing that ever took trike of the year thay should the uglyst bike award and he would win its sad to see what you have to put your bike to win :nosad:
> *


x2


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

it will be close, i honestly think that Man of Steel could beat Pinnacle, but i've also seen the bike that gene bare is working on, so this years top 3 spots won't be the same as last year, i guarantee it


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 29 2007, 08:07 PM~8205343
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn, i'm not one to be biased but....... i know lots of work, money, and creativity went into it but there is no flow in that bike


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 30 2007, 01:28 PM~8209167
> *What a bunch of haters.  Do you see Hermanos of Peace (MOS), BigTex (Wolverine), and Toyshop(Pinnacle)  up in here hating on it?  No because they respect the other major players in the game.
> 
> Like I said before all the people that talk shit are the ones that don't have shit.  Ronin, Eric, etc.  You guys may be mild or full custom builders so WTF you gotta hate on the radicals?  :uh:
> *


 :uh: like always sayin this shit 
i dont give a fuck ull se wen it comes out 
and as for mos it will never defeat pinacle ever!!!!!
its an old bike that should be retired already 
and prophecy is a piece of shit with more accories than shit
w3 is old 2 but its a good one and if it would go 2 vegas it could go head to head an maybe get boty 2nd or 3 or if new shit on it 1st


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO+Jun 30 2007, 02:28 PM~8209167-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eric's gonna kick your ass in vegas, and i don't mean with his bike, hahahaha


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:rofl: vegas hmmmm nahhhhhhhhhhh no funds


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 30 2007, 03:28 PM~8209167
> *What a bunch of haters.  Do you see Hermanos of Peace (MOS), BigTex (Wolverine), and Toyshop(Pinnacle)  up in here hating on it?  No because they respect the other major players in the game.
> 
> Like I said before all the people that talk shit are the ones that don't have shit.  Ronin, Eric, etc.  You guys may be mild or full custom builders so WTF you gotta hate on the radicals?  :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: 
I forgot when this stopped being a public forum where people could voice their opinions.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I am sorry Tony but that bike is but ugly.


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

I think that everyone is entitled to their own opinion, so if you don't like the bike, its ok. I think a lot of people diss this bike for nothing. Even though most may think its too cluttered, I think the a bike always looks better in person. I still find it hard to judge it, but I like it, and I respect its maker and owner, because he did what he wanted and told everyone else to go fuck themselves, and I envy that.
Hes not like most of us, even though lowrider bikes can be so creative, there are borders none the less. He surpassed those borders and took a chance, and I think that should get him respect from any real lowrider entheusiast.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

question for tony.
what do you personaly think of the bike?
do you like it? and if it was for sale would you buy it without thinking twice?
is it one your favorites?

if this bike didnt exist would you build one like it?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 30 2007, 08:34 PM~8210781
> *question for tony.
> what do you personaly think of the bike?
> do you like it? and if it was for sale would you buy it without thinking twice?
> ...


this is intersting hopley he ancers


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 30 2007, 07:39 PM~8210805
> *this is intersting hopley he ancers
> *


yea.


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 30 2007, 10:39 PM~8210805
> *this is intersting hopley he ancers
> *


He's going to say he would if he could...thats why he defends it so much...


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by K LoLo_@Jun 30 2007, 08:11 PM~8210940
> *He's going to say he would if he could...thats why he defends it so much...
> *


cause he in his club. i dont see him defending any one else.

not even ro guys posting or defending this bike. just tony. must be that ugly.


----------



## Allude (Apr 13, 2007)

SHIT if I was in RO, ID BE KICKING THAT SHIT TO DA CURB


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Allude_@Jun 30 2007, 08:19 PM~8210976
> *SHIT if I was in RO, ID BE KICKING THAT SHIT TO DA CURB
> *


shit i would vote it out.

i give props to the guy that built it and did some thing different. he did the metal work good and all cause its not easy to make a dragon head out off metal. but it looks like shit. and mostly every one but tony says its shit.
but if the owner likes it fuckit cause thats what matters most.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Allude_@Jun 30 2007, 01:32 PM~8209186
> *That is one stupid and ugly ass bike... :twak:  :guns:  :loco:  :barf:
> *



who da fuck is this guy anyways homie you couldnt even do half the work on this bike or afford it the owner who built his made everything himself from scratch thats what makes it more valuble than others he didnt take his designs to a shop to get made or take it to get engraved or plated he did it all to me thats a boty pinnacle will beat superman again cause one his paint is better and more detail superman bike needs to get more shit in order to take it if gene was to make another bike i think he would take it again hands down so yall dont hate on the looks think bout the skill it took to make the damn thing


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

on a second not i forgot waite till you see the new and improved version of it soon i gaurantee most of yall are gonna trip on it not this year but next year possibly but ya never know it might be at vegas


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Tacos mad.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 30 2007, 08:50 PM~8211144
> *Tacos mad.
> *


:burn:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 30 2007, 08:50 PM~8211144
> *Tacos mad.
> *


:burn:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

nope but i just dont think ome noob should put there two sense in when they dont even know how o weld a tank on a bike but i got love for everyone just not the ignorant ones most of yall have been around and know whts what but some dude talkin bout trashin it and shit like that got no buisness runnin his mouth anyways how was your day raul im bout to get some more ink done on my ribs here in a bit cant waite bring o the pain this will make number 23 and 24 tat


----------



## Allude (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jun 30 2007, 09:48 PM~8211133
> *who da fuck is this guy anyways homie you couldnt even do half the work on this bike or afford it the owner who built his made everything himself from scratch thats what makes it more valuble than others he didnt take his designs to a shop to get made or take it to get engraved or plated he did it all to me thats a boty pinnacle will beat superman again cause one his paint is better and more detail superman bike needs to get more shit in order to take it if gene was to make another bike i think he would take it again hands down so yall dont hate on the looks think bout the skill it took to make the damn thing
> *



I never said, it wasnt mad work and skills....

I JUST SAID IT WAS UGLY....


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jun 30 2007, 09:48 PM~8211133
> *who da fuck is this guy anyways homie you couldnt even do half the work on this bike or afford it the owner who built his made everything himself from scratch thats what makes it more valuble than others he didnt take his designs to a shop to get made or take it to get engraved or plated he did it all to me thats a boty pinnacle will beat superman again cause one his paint is better and more detail superman bike needs to get more shit in order to take it if gene was to make another bike i think he would take it again hands down so yall dont hate on the looks think bout the skill it took to make the damn thing
> *


yes this is my point mos is kinda rough on some edges sinec sal pas n sabastian did all the work mostly


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jun 30 2007, 09:52 PM~8211157
> *nope but i just dont think ome noob should put there two sense in when they dont even know how o weld a tank on a bike but i got love for everyone just not the ignorant ones most of yall have been around and know whts what but some dude talkin bout trashin it and shit like that got no buisness runnin his mouth anyways how was your day raul im bout to get some more ink done on my ribs here in a bit cant waite bring o the pain this will make number 23 and 24 tat
> *


What do you want people to say about it?


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Allude_@Jun 30 2007, 09:53 PM~8211159
> *I never said, it wasnt mad work and skills....
> 
> I JUST SAID IT WAS UGLY....
> *



enough out of youok see yall around


----------



## Allude (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jun 30 2007, 09:52 PM~8211157
> *nope but i just dont think ome noob should put there two sense in when they dont even know how o weld a tank on a bike but i got love for everyone just not the ignorant ones most of yall have been around and know whts what but some dude talkin bout trashin it and shit like that got no buisness runnin his mouth anyways how was your day raul im bout to get some more ink done on my ribs here in a bit cant waite bring o the pain this will make number 23 and 24 tat
> *



TACO, u dont know me. U dont knwo what ive done.. dont get ur calzones in a bunch homie...

ITS A OPINION!!!!

And being a noob dont mean shit, Ive built bikes before coming to LIL


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Go get'em TACO.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Tacos making 400 phone calls right now.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 29 2007, 07:07 PM~8205343
> *
> 
> 
> ...


My boy REC beat that bike in VEGAS last year. That bike will take nuts, it has all the points to hang with the heavyhitters.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 30 2007, 10:03 PM~8211208
> *My boy REC beat that bike in VEGAS last year. That bike will take nuts, it has all the points to hang with the heavyhitters.
> *


thats about all it has the thing looks like something our of deathrace 2000 and everyone knows that used to be a trike.

tony o wont say shit about the bike yall already know why


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Allude_@Jun 30 2007, 09:55 PM~8211172
> *TACO, u dont know me. U dont knwo what ive done.. dont get ur calzones in a bunch homie...
> 
> ITS A OPINION!!!!
> ...


<------- do i know you cause only pople who know me call me taco lol


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jun 30 2007, 10:19 PM~8211277
> *thats about all it has the thing looks like something our of deathrace 2000 and everyone knows that used to be a trike.
> 
> tony o wont say shit about the bike yall already know why
> *



half of it was a trike lol anyways back to the topic superman will loose simple as that pinnacle will win again unless prophecy busts out or wolverine


----------



## Allude (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jun 30 2007, 10:19 PM~8211281
> *<------- do i know you cause only pople who know me call me taco lol
> *



Naw Homie, I just didnt know what else to call u....

I got some Ideas, but there just mean LOL :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

crazy.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 30 2007, 10:32 PM~8211341
> *crazy.
> *


loco


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jun 30 2007, 10:34 PM~8211350
> *loco
> *


insane


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 30 2007, 10:35 PM~8211356
> *insane
> *


psycho


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jun 30 2007, 10:37 PM~8211374
> *psycho
> *


wicked


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 30 2007, 10:40 PM~8211391
> *wicked
> *


twisted


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jun 30 2007, 10:41 PM~8211400
> *twisted
> *


lethal


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 30 2007, 09:41 PM~8211403
> *lethal
> *


great.


----------



## NaturalHighII (Nov 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jun 30 2007, 08:48 PM~8211133
> *who da fuck is this guy anyways homie you couldnt even do half the work on this bike or afford it the owner who built his made everything himself from scratch thats what makes it more valuble than others he didnt take his designs to a shop to get made or take it to get engraved or plated he did it all to me thats a boty pinnacle will beat superman again cause one his paint is better and more detail superman bike needs to get more shit in order to take it if gene was to make another bike i think he would take it again hands down so yall dont hate on the looks think bout the skill it took to make the damn thing
> *


Just like they once told me, LRM rules do not offer points for skills. So how he built it doesnt really matter. When it comes down to judging,the judge wont really care if it was a bvackyard built bike or a shop built bike. And by all means, my opinion of the bike is neutral.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: socios b.c. prez, TonyO

hno:


----------



## NaturalHighII (Nov 27, 2005)

Oh shit, Tony's here, Time to get yelled at.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

.....


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

thats it?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

omfg!!


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jun 30 2007, 10:19 PM~8211281
> *<------- do i know you cause only pople who know me call me taco lol
> *



:uh: TACO TACO TACO TACO TACO :biggrin: :biggrin: 

WHAT UP MAN YOU GET RID OF THE CAPRICE YET?


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 1 2007, 12:04 AM~8211612
> *:uh:  TACO TACO TACO TACO TACO :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> WHAT UP MAN YOU GET RID OF THE CAPRICE YET?
> *


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

FOR ALL YOU LAME BITCHES THINKING THAT "IF" YOUR FROM ROLLERZ ONLY?? YOU WOULD DO WHAT? YOU WONT DO SHIET! I GIVE A RATS ASS IF YOU WANNA ACT UP & TALK SHIET!!! BE A MAN ABOUT IT, & I REALLY DONT GIVE A FUCK ABOUT ANY OF THIS SHIET! YOU TALKING TO MY RO FAMILY WITH DISRESPECT, YOU GET CHECKED ******!!!

YOU CAN CRY TO THE LAYITLOW POLICE & SAY WHAT EVER YOU LAME BITCH ****** NEED TO SAY! I DONT GIVE A FUCK & FUCK THIS TOPIC! & FUCK THE REST THAT'S AGAINST ROLLERZ ONLY """PERIOD"""


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

YALL DONE PISSED OFF BIG J


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

He built it for him and his sons and that's all that matters. He didn't build it for anyone's approval. 

The whole point of the radical class is to show people how much outside of the box you can think and build. 

Everyone has their opion, its just funny how much hate this bike generates. He needs to rename it to "Hateraide"


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 30 2007, 09:15 PM~8210960
> *cause he in his club. i dont see him defending any one else.
> 
> not even ro guys posting or defending this bike. just tony. must be that ugly.
> *


KEEP IT OUT OF YOUR PENIS MOUTH, YOU MULTI COCKSUCKER!


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Allude_@Jun 30 2007, 09:19 PM~8210976
> *SHIT if I was in RO, ID BE KICKING THAT SHIT TO DA CURB
> *


IF YOU WHERE IN R.O. I WOULD SLAPP THE SHIET OUT OF YOU DUMBASS!


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 1 2007, 12:14 AM~8211650
> *He built it for him and his sons and that's all that matters.  He didn't build it for anyone's approval.
> 
> The whole point of the radical class is to show people how much outside of the box you can think and build.
> ...


WELL SAID TONY O


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Allude_@Jun 30 2007, 01:39 PM~8209222
> *LOL haters.....????????
> 
> WTF????
> ...


WTF U TALKING ABOUT RETARD? ARE YOU WINNING??? YOUR MORE LIKE WHINNING YOU FUCKEN DIPSHEIT


----------



## 520_low (Apr 21, 2007)

damn this topic is crazy it started off as the man of steel then turned into hatein on rollerz but to the homies in rollerz u know your puttin in work when everyone hates on u n your crew so keep it up


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 520_low_@Jul 1 2007, 10:24 AM~8211680
> *damn this topic is crazy it started off as the man of steel then turned into hatein on rollerz but to the homies in rollerz u know your puttin in work when everyone hates on u n your crew so keep it up
> *


Word  

Its funny that there's 6 pages of talk and neither Gene, Paz bros, BigTex, nor Lindville replied cuz they're too busy working on their rides to pay attention to this crap :roflmao:


----------



## 520_low (Apr 21, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 29 2007, 06:28 PM~8205124
> *of rollerz only?
> with wat bike
> he dont have boty material :no:
> *


SHUT YOUR MOUTH MR KNOW-IT-ALL...WHAT THE FUCK YOU BUILDING? A TRAINING WHEEL BIKE? GENE HAS THE INFERNO, BUILT BY HIM, WHAT THE FUCK YOU GOING TO SAY BOUT THAT? HE CAN BUILD A BIKE WITH YOUR "MAMA" PASSING HIM THE TOOLS, YOU DIRTY BITCH!


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 29 2007, 06:33 PM~8205154
> *all this for a plastic trophy. no love for the sport no more.
> *


STEP YOUR GAME UP & STOP CRYING OVER SHIET ******


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 29 2007, 06:54 PM~8205276
> *gene makes some werid lookin ass bikes
> the last one looked like a robot from the fuken powerrangers that 2 wheelr  overcrouteed n shit man its was just :barf:
> *


HAHAHAHAHA JEALOUS SON OF A BIOOTCH


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 1 2007, 12:27 AM~8211688
> *Word
> 
> Its funny that there's 6 pages of talk and neither Gene, Paz bros, BigTex, nor Lindville replied cuz they're too busy working on their rides to pay attention to this crap :roflmao:
> *


TONY PAY NO ATTENTION TO THESE LIL CRY BABIES...THEY CAN TALK SHIET BECAUSE ITS THE INTERNET, THEY AINT GOT BALLS TO COME UP & SAY IT TO YOUR FACE,YOUR SWEEPING IT & THESE ****** ARE BUYING BOXES OF KLYNEXX

OH BY THE WAY THESE "MAMA'S BOYS HAVE PICTURES OF THERE TRAINING WHEELS! NOT EVEN DONE, & WILL NOT BE DONE!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@Jul 1 2007, 11:22 AM~8211812
> *TONY PAY NO ATTENTION TO THESE LIL CRY BABIES...THEY CAN TALK SHIET BECAUSE ITS THE INTERNET, THEY AINT GOT BALLS TO COME UP & SAY IT TO YOUR FACE,YOUR SWEEPING IT & THESE ****** ARE BUYING BOXES OF KLYNEXX
> 
> OH BY THE WAY THESE "MAMA'S BOYS HAVE PICTURES OF THERE TRAINING WHEELS! NOT EVEN DONE, & WILL NOT BE DONE!
> *


x2 none of them would step up to us at a show so they gotta cry and hide behind their screen names.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@Jul 1 2007, 01:22 AM~8211812
> *TONY PAY NO ATTENTION TO THESE LIL CRY BABIES...THEY CAN TALK SHIET BECAUSE ITS THE INTERNET, THEY AINT GOT BALLS TO COME UP & SAY IT TO YOUR FACE,YOUR SWEEPING IT & THESE ****** ARE BUYING BOXES OF KLYNEXX
> 
> OH BY THE WAY THESE "MAMA'S BOYS HAVE PICTURES OF THERE TRAINING WHEELS! NOT EVEN DONE, & WILL NOT BE DONE!
> *


we could get shit done as fast as you if we were slangin too


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

HEY RONIN YOU DUMB ASS MOTHER FUCKER FIRST OFF DONT BE ACCUSING ANYONE OF SLANGIN YOU DUMB SHIT IT AINT NONE OF YOUR DAMN BUISNESS BEFORE ON TOP OF THAT YOU TALKIN TO THE WRONG PERSON WITH THAT SHIT ***** YOU MUST BE FUCKING RETARDED I TELL YA WHAT COME SEE ME AT THE NEXT SHOW AND I WILL INTRODUCE YOU TO THE ONE YA JUST ACCUSED OF SLANGIN AND YOU TELL ME IF YOU SURVIVE WHAT HE SAYS ABOUT THAT *****


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jul 1 2007, 01:56 AM~8211896
> *HEY RONIN YOU DUMB ASS MOTHER FUCKER FIRST OFF DONT BE ACCUSING ANYONE OF SLANGIN YOU DUMB SHIT IT AINT NONE OF YOUR DAMN BUISNESS BEFORE ON TOP OF THAT YOU TALKIN TO THE WRONG PERSON WITH THAT SHIT ***** YOU MUST BE FUCKING RETARDED I TELL YA WHAT COME SEE ME AT THE NEXT SHOW AND I WILL INTRODUCE YOU TO THE ONE YA JUST ACCUSED OF SLANGIN AND YOU TELL ME IF YOU SURVIVE WHAT HE SAYS ABOUT THAT *****
> *


fuck you


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 1 2007, 12:04 AM~8211612
> *:uh:  TACO TACO TACO TACO TACO :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> WHAT UP MAN YOU GET RID OF THE CAPRICE YET?
> *


DONE DIZZLE LOL


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jul 1 2007, 01:57 AM~8211897
> *fuck you
> *


LIKE I SAID COME SEE ME HOMIE SIMPLE AS THAT THIS LAYITLOW BULLSHIT AINT NUTIN COME SEE ME I BEEN QUITE FOR A MINUTE AND KEPT THE E BANGING TO A MINIMAL BUT IT LOOKS LIKE I GOTTA START AGAIN IM TIRED OF FOOLS JUST PLAIN BEING DISRESPECTFUL TO PEOPLE I TELL YA WHAT FOOL YA AINT EVEN GOTTA TALK TO ME AT A SHOW YOU TELL THE OWNER OF THE DRAGON BIKE WHATS UP AND SEE HOW FAR YOU WALK AWAY


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 30 2007, 09:37 PM~8211059
> *shit i would vote it out.
> 
> i give props to the guy that built it and did some thing different. he did the metal work good and all cause its not easy to make a dragon head out off metal. but it looks like shit. and mostly every one but tony says its shit.
> ...


hold up i think it looks wicked too. :biggrin:


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jun 30 2007, 06:13 PM~8210253
> *I think that everyone is entitled to their own opinion, so if you don't like the bike, its ok. I think a lot of people diss this bike for nothing. Even though most may think its too cluttered, I think the a bike always looks better in person. I still find it hard to judge it, but I like it, and I respect  its maker and owner, because he did what he wanted and told everyone else to go fuck themselves, and I envy that.
> Hes not like most of us, even though lowrider bikes can be so creative, there are borders none the less. He surpassed those borders and took a chance, and I think that should get him respect from any real lowrider entheusiast.
> *


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jul 1 2007, 12:02 PM~8211904
> *LIKE I SAID COME SEE ME HOMIE SIMPLE AS THAT THIS LAYITLOW BULLSHIT AINT NUTIN COME SEE ME I BEEN QUITE FOR A MINUTE AND KEPT THE E BANGING TO A MINIMAL BUT IT LOOKS LIKE I GOTTA START AGAIN IM TIRED OF FOOLS JUST PLAIN BEING DISRESPECTFUL TO PEOPLE I TELL YA WHAT FOOL YA AINT EVEN GOTTA TALK TO ME AT A SHOW YOU TELL THE OWNER OF THE DRAGON BIKE WHATS UP AND SEE HOW FAR YOU WALK AWAY
> *


Looks like you gonna have to get back into bicycle tippin bro.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Alright every one calm down. The bike may be ugly in some peoples opinion but that really don't matter. Its the points that get you the trophy. Not matter of opinion. I mean I think this bike is ugly also. But I also never really like Pinnacle or M.O.S. either. I also believe VEGAS will sort this all out and we will see that PINNACLE will come out on top once again. Oh and I am not hatin on R.O. I got cousins reppin R.O.


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jul 1 2007, 08:12 AM~8212332
> *
> *


07-16-06 6:47pm


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 51gjr_@Jul 1 2007, 07:27 PM~8212539
> *07-16-06 6:47pm
> 
> 
> ...


The raw version  :0 :0 :0 :around: :0 :0 

Check out the head tube :0 

Look at the date, 3 months before supershow :0


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i always like seeing pictures of bikes under construction


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)

09-23-06 9:12 am


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 51gjr_@Jul 1 2007, 09:27 AM~8212539
> *07-16-06 6:47pm
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: noe_from_texas, juangotti, REYXTC, lowrid3r, Damu505, LB ROLLER, JUSTDEEZ, O.C ROLLER


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

wow uhm damn uhm shit uhm?


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

*7 PAGES WOW .........WHAT DID I START?* :roflmao:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

this topic started out as the man of steel bike, where did it go wrong?


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

So yall ready for Houston?


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

*I AM THINKING THE SAME THING*


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

funny shit.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

here now back to the subject


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Any body got some good close ups of M.O.S.


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

This topic can come back lets just talk whos going to win this year Superman, Pinnacle, or who ever else is out there. I personally like what Superman has to offer he has been at it for sometime I think he deserves it with all the time he has put in etc, I mean even though not alot has changed you never know Super Show is right around the corner.


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Im just going to show Mike L some Luv up here and post a pic of his bike and you can compare. Thats all I have to say much respect to both competitors!!










I still say the shape of his display does look like "Casino Dreamin"


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Jul 1 2007, 03:58 PM~8213504
> *
> 
> 
> ...


From the early days


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Superman Man of Steel has been ahead of its time for a long time, I mean he was up there in the Top 3 with Casino Dreamin in the early days, I think 1 step up would be some enhanced murals and a wilder paint job and upgraded patterns would set it off. But in its early days it held its own against alot of the top comp in that time.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

give me a second im colectin my pics


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Those 2 bikes have come a long way. Now post up Wolverine.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

w3
or all the stages
i have detiled pisc of that bike alot of them
let me post


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 1 2007, 05:12 PM~8213790
> *w3
> or all the stages
> i have detiled pisc of that bike alot of them
> ...


estodo


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

w 1








w 2








w3 









detail that i ahve of w3


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

What club is M..O.S with.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

hes the leader n creator of nemesis bc


----------



## Allude (Apr 13, 2007)

ANd for the record, wolverine and pinnacle are way better bikes than that green ugly monstrosity.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

is that it traingin wheels wow nice come back


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

LOL. Let bring the topic back. M.O.S. aint got a chance. Pinnacle will be on top.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

heres a pic I found


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I like the before pinnacle more.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Jul 1 2007, 01:25 PM~8213387
> *
> 
> 
> ...



hmmmmmmmmm i guess i was right bout this guy all along lol 

boy o boy i cant waite for san mateo show shits gonna be insane i already know it


----------



## NaturalHighII (Nov 27, 2005)

Eric you say you have detailed pics of Superman, but mines make your looks :thumbsdown: These were taken by me at the LRM Phoenix show this year


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

i dont mave many pics of mos up to date mostlyjust engraving pics 
cus i really dont like mos s frame design


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Jul 1 2007, 11:56 PM~8213496
> *Im just going to show Mike L some Luv up here and post a pic of his bike and you can compare. Thats all I have to say much respect to both competitors!!
> 
> 
> ...


The only thing resembling Casino Dreamin's display is the shape. Pinnacle's display is very mild compared to what Casino Dreamin's display was with all the etched glass, neon lights, longer floors that extended out even further from the display.... Mike Lopez told me once that if he could have gone for even more titles he would have added real casino slot machines and a table game to the display :0


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 2 2007, 04:05 AM~8214466
> *I like the before pinnacle more.
> *



x2 I liked the blue and teal paint job better than the orange one. I'm just not a fan of orange :nosad:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 2 2007, 01:00 AM~8216777
> *x2  I liked the blue and teal paint job better than the orange one.  I'm just not a fan of orange :nosad:
> *


Im an orange fan, but it all depends how its layed out. On Mikes bike the blue n teal was better looking.


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 2 2007, 06:39 AM~8217389
> *Im an orange fan, but it all depends how its layed out. On Mikes bike the blue n teal was better looking.
> *


I find that The old versions of Big Tex' bike, Mike's bikes, and the Man of Steel bikes all looked better in the olden days. But thats my opinion.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jul 2 2007, 05:37 PM~8217588
> *I find that The old versions of Big Tex' bike, Mike's bikes, and the Man of Steel bikes all looked better in the olden days. But thats my opinion.
> *


THey all looked plain and then stepped their game up. That's the way to do it, just bust out hard with the frame and build up on the parts as time goes on :thumbsup:


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

Thats true.
But I love the classic version of bike, after its becaome a part of history.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jul 2 2007, 08:50 AM~8217638
> *Thats true.
> But I love the classic version of bike, after its becaome a part of history.
> 
> ...



THAT ONE WILL BE IN HOUSTON......SO MAYBE THERE WILL BE UPDATED PICS....


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Strange, this topic was 11 pages long last time I looked :scrutinize:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jul 2 2007, 07:50 AM~8217638
> *Thats true.
> But I love the classic version of bike, after its becaome a part of history.
> 
> ...


looks better like this


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jul 2 2007, 12:31 PM~8218353
> *THAT ONE WILL BE IN HOUSTON......SO MAYBE THERE WILL BE UPDATED PICS....
> *



Aww man, i wasnt planning on going to houston, but now i think i might stop by


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 2 2007, 12:52 PM~8218497
> *Strange, this topic was 11 pages long last time I looked :scrutinize:
> *


Maybe the mods deleted some of the threats and banter. :dunno:


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

I had too much time to sit and read all of this. Thanks for keeping me in the picture for the title run. I will give it my best.. Good luck to all competing this year.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Jul 2 2007, 12:50 PM~8219197
> *I had too much time to sit and read all of this. Thanks for keeping me in the picture for the title run. I will give it my best.. Good luck to all competing this year.
> *


true words of a champion


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 2 2007, 10:56 PM~8219238
> *true words of a champion
> *



See I told you guys they don't come in here to talk shit :roflmao:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

vale madre


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jul 2 2007, 09:50 AM~8217638
> *Thats true.
> But I love the classic version of bike, after its becaome a part of history.
> 
> ...


The first LRM Show I went to, Wolverine, Freddy, Azteca 2000, Hellraiser, and The Crow were all there, pretty close to eachother. And we were looking around on setup day. Well, I had a street bike, and new about the seperate classes and what not, but...when my pops saw the other bikes, he was like, "We came to the wrong show..."

That was not encouraging...but I agree...W2...best bike to me


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

YEAH...THE BIKES YOU NAMED ARE PRETTY MUCH THE ONES THAT PUT HOUSTON ON THE MAP NATIONALLY IN THE RECENT YEARS. REC HAS KEPT UP THE TRADITION AND I AM SURE THERE WILL BE OTHERS.

WELL WE ARE GOING BACK TO THE SIMPLE STYLE WITH OUR NEXT PROJECT....IF IT EVER GETS STARTED.....WE LIKE THAT STYLE ALSO.

I WANTED TO TAKE THE FULL CUSTOM FRAME OUT THERE BUT NO PARTS FOR IT.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jul 3 2007, 05:37 PM~8225021
> *YEAH...THE BIKES YOU NAMED ARE PRETTY MUCH THE ONES THAT PUT HOUSTON ON THE MAP NATIONALLY IN THE RECENT YEARS.  REC HAS KEPT UP THE TRADITION AND I AM SURE THERE WILL BE OTHERS.
> 
> WELL WE ARE GOING BACK TO THE SIMPLE STYLE WITH OUR NEXT PROJECT....IF IT EVER GETS STARTED.....WE LIKE THAT STYLE ALSO.
> ...



That's cuz you never hit me up for parts


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 3 2007, 08:40 AM~8225040
> *That's cuz you never hit me up for parts
> *



I KNOW.....WELL YOU CAN SEND THEM OUT AND I WILL PUT THEM ADVERTISE FOR YOU........


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jul 3 2007, 05:46 PM~8225077
> *I KNOW.....WELL YOU CAN SEND THEM OUT AND I WILL PUT THEM ADVERTISE FOR YOU........I"LL EVEN PAY FULL RETAIL PRICE FOR THEM!!!
> *




Deal! :biggrin:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

YOU KNOW IF YOU EVER WANTED TO DO THAT I COULD FIND SOMEONE DOWN HERE TO SPORT YOUR PARTS.....


----------

